# August Hurricane coaster ride



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2019)

As most of you know, i have a messed up work schedule and cant always ride. This be the case this month. Therefore, our buddy Shawn (freqman) has offered up to host! 9am at the North Augusta municipal building 100 Georgia ave., North Augusta, SC, 29841 this Saturday ( Aug 8-10-19). Its a nice 11-12 mile ride on a shaded greenway.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2019)

@Freqman1 be there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Even if it’s just me I’m riding! We can catch some eats during/after the ride and an open invite at my place afterwards if you want to see my stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2019)

@Classic Cool Rides @Sprockets @deepsouth @Phattiremike @American Vintage Bicycle Supply @auto1cycle2 V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds like a Great Idea !! .... I'm not 100% sure, at this point,  but I'm working on the plans to be there! 
This will give a bunch of GA based CABE'rs a good opportunity to bring out their Greenway Cruiser Gems and ride the cobwebs off!!
I'm also thinking @onecatahula and @Sprockets buddy Todd from GA And then the Greenville SC area forum members like @scootergenius 
Thank you  @Freqman1 for hosting this one and your hospitality !! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 5, 2019)

@DonChristie can you please edit your original posting to reflect the DATE is 8/10/19 ?? 
Cheers buddy! 
Sorry your work schedule is throwing a wrench into your Cruisin' time CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 5, 2019)

Doh! Thanks Dave! This schedule has me so messed up, I dont even know what day it is!


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for the invite, I’m working this weekend and can’t make.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'll be there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks like we'll have at least a few based on responses I've received. I also placed ads in Athens, Atlanta, Augusta, and Columbia CL so who knows what it will turn out to be. See you all Saturday. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh sure! Everyone wants to ride with Shawn and not me! Ha! Lol. You guys have a great ride!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 6, 2019)

Here is the invite to @bobbystillz who organizes a ride in Atlanta regularly ... hope you and some of your ATL buds can make the trip over to Augusta this SAT morning !! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 6, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Oh sure! Everyone wants to ride with Shawn and not me! Ha! Lol. You guys have a great ride!




Shawn has connections!
When he said he would have the Popsicle Man in his Bell-ringing/ Circus-Music, Highly-decorated Ice Cream Van meet us at the Half-way point ... under a HUGE shade tree .... he had me convinced that I couldn't miss it !! .....  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ll be there, in spirit.















I’ve even got a Coca-Cola, Atlanta hat to wear, whenever I ride this bike.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ll write your boss a note saying you have a family emergency and must be at North Augusta SC on Sunday!


DonChristie said:


> Oh sure! Everyone wants to ride with Shawn and not me! Ha! Lol. You guys have a great ride!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 6, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’ll be there, in spirit.View attachment 1042318
> 
> View attachment 1042319
> 
> ...




Hey Tyler!
That is one amazing ride you have there!! Tell us the story behind Berry Cohen head badge...please.
Must be an interesting story... was that the first bike shop in Atlanta ?? OR possibly a distributor of bicycles ??
I am aware of the former Walthour & Hood that was based in Atlanta until they closed permanently in the early - mid '80's as I almost went to work for them ... but they were already on the downhill slide to extinction when I was talking to them....
Hope to see you and "The Berry" cruisin' in N. Aiken WITH your Coca-Cola hat on! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey Tyler!
> That is one amazing ride you have there!! Tell us the story behind Berry Cohen head badge...please.
> Must be an interesting story... was that the first bike shop in Atlanta ?? OR possibly a distributor of bicycles ??
> I am aware of the former Walthour & Hood that was based in Atlanta until they closed permanently in the early - mid '80's as I almost went to work for them ... but they were already on the downhill slide to extinction when I was talking to them....
> Hope to see you and "The Berry" cruisin' in N. Aiken WITH your Coca-Cola hat on! Cheers! CCR Dave



Dave that is @cyclingday (Marty’s) bike! He said he would be here in spirit unless he decides to load that thing and drive in from Californy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

deepsouth said:


> I'm planning on being there.



Don’t miss it Phil! Look forward to seeing you! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 6, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Dave that is @cyclingday (Marty’s) bike! He said he would be here in spirit unless he decides to load that thing and drive in from Californy!




OH ... OK ... a case of mistaken identity! I seem to recall Tyler (from Dallas, GA) also having a bike  with a Berry Cohen Head Badge....
I just assumed it was Tyler's ... sorry
It still would be interesting to hear the story behind the "Atlanta, GA" on that head badge... maybe you know the story Shawn ??
Thx, CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> OH ... OK ... a case of mistaken identity! I seem to recall Tyler (from Dallas, GA) also having a bike  with a Berry Cohen Head Badge....
> I just assumed it was Tyler's ... sorry
> It still would be interesting to hear the story behind the "Atlanta, GA" on that head badge... maybe you know the story Shawn ??
> Thx, CCR Dave



That was Tyler’s bike before he sold it to Marty. I believe there is a thread or two on here about the zoo hen bikes but I can fill you in Friday night when I see you. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 6, 2019)

*That was Tyler’s bike before he sold it to Marty.*

Actually Shawn, I bought it from Tyler and held onto it for several years. I sold it to Marty last year. Marty is giving the bike more exposure then I did.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> *That was Tyler’s bike before he sold it to Marty.*
> 
> Actually Shawn, I bought it from Tyler and held onto it for several years. I sold it to Marty last year. Marty is giving the bike more exposure then I did.



I screwed up that ‘chain of custody’ thing didn’t I? V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Aug 6, 2019)

I'll be there, looking forward to it!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 7, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> That was Tyler’s bike before he sold it to Marty. I believe there is a thread or two on here about the zoo hen bikes but I can fill you in Friday night when I see you. V/r Shawn




Hey Shawn,
I did search the previous posts on the forum here and learned a lot! (about Berry Cohen and Sol Cohen)
When I first moved to the Atlanta area (about 1984) and I was working as a Rep for a bicycle wholesale supplier ... I DO remember that Sol Cohen's Bicycle Shop was still around! (at that time located on Piedmont Ave. not too far from Cheshire Bridge Rd. intersection....)
I was in there numerous times to try to pitch my products. 
I just can't recall if Sol Cohen was still in the store on a day-in-day-out schedule at that time.
I seem to recall a fellow by the name of Dan Astin who was the store manager, around that time. 
And at some point in either '84 or '85 ............The Sol Cohen store was purchased and the name changed to Ansley Schwinn. 
That former Sol Cohen retail location on Piedmont Ave. (strip center) was all bulldozed about 2-3 years ago and now a huge high-rise Condominium complex is in that location. The Ansley Schwinn store is just across the street (to this day) and now goes by Atlanta Cycling 
(1 of 4 stores in the ATL market) .... lotsa history going on here ... Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## DB ReTodd (Aug 9, 2019)

I will be attending the ride


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 9, 2019)

Have a great ride you guys! Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Aug 9, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Have a great ride you guys! Pics or it didnt happen!



Pics? I have a GoPro. Was thinking a video would be fun to make


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2019)

I want to give a big shout out to all who traveled to make today's ride; @deepsouth Phil and his bride Patty, @Classic Cool Rides Dave, @DB ReTodd Todd, @Sprockets Chuck, and for the long distance award @jimbo53 Jim! A nice leisuerly ride and good time with good folks. The North Augusta Greeneway is a fairly flat ride and mostly shaded. I'm down for a ride just about anytime with enough advance warning. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2019)

Awesome scenery in them parts.


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 10, 2019)

We had a GREAT time.  Ready to do it anytime. We should make this a regular event.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Aug 10, 2019)

What a fun time today! This will make everyone feel like they are there riding with us.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 10, 2019)

This was a GREAT Inaugural Cruise this morning in N. Augusta S.C. !! Thank you Shawn @Freqman1 for organizing this ride!
Despite the Heat and Humidity .... everybody had a Fantastic Time!
There was an interesting twist (coincidence) that everybody rode Either a Green Bike or a Blue bike today......
A very nice gathering spot for our Lunch to wrap up the event!
I've added a couple more shots below >>> 
Could be the start of a regular "Gathering" !!??  Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2019)

DB ReTodd said:


> What a fun time today! This will make everyone feel like they are there riding with us.



Thanks for posting that Todd. I need a Go-Pro dammit! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 10, 2019)

Damn, im so jealous! I wanted to go so bad! First ride i missed in 4 years! F’n job! Im down for a ride there! Great to see it carry on!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Damn, im so jealous! I wanted to go so bad! First ride i missed in 4 years! F’n job! Im down for a ride there! Great to see it carry on!



We missed you Don! You gotta get a different job brother. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobbystillz (Aug 10, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Here is the invite to @bobbystillz who organizes a ride in Atlanta regularly ... hope you and some of your ATL buds can make the trip over to Augusta this SAT morning !! Cheers! CCR Dave



Thank you so much Dave! I spread the word earlier, but I had a trade show starting Thur-Sun here at the Expo Center. Hope to catch the next one!


----------



## Sprockets (Aug 10, 2019)

What a great way to spend a Saturday! A nice casual ride with friends along a scenic green way and lunch afterwards. Thanks to Shawn for hosting a great time and suggesting the location. Looking forward to the next ride


----------



## Sprockets (Aug 10, 2019)

Awesome video Todd, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 11, 2019)

Great ride! Thanks for hosting, Shawn! Also appreciate the personal tour of your two wheeled inner sanctum. “WOW!” Is all I can say...


----------



## Oilit (Aug 11, 2019)

Wasn't there some mention of doing a ride on the Swamp Rabbit Trail in Greenville? Has anyone thought anymore about that?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Wasn't there some mention of doing a ride on the Swamp Rabbit Trail in Greenville? Has anyone thought anymore about that?



I'm down. Just give me enough heads up so I can check my schedule. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 11, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Wasn't there some mention of doing a ride on the Swamp Rabbit Trail in Greenville? Has anyone thought anymore about that?





Freqman1 said:


> I'm down. Just give me enough heads up so I can check my schedule. V/r Shawn




There has definitely been some consideration to meet on the Swamp Rabbit, and it IS an awesome trail ... but the popularity of that trail and its heavy usage might be an issue. When you get a dozen or so of us on our vintage bikes with extra wide cruiser bars and a nice slow-cruise speed on a heavy-use trail there is always a safety concern. 
It might require an 8am start time on that trail, to help avoid the crowds ...
Another GREAT TRAIL (in this region) that I have heard of that is getting an EXCELLENT rating is the "Thermal Belt Rail Trail" in Rutherfordton, NC !
http://www.rutherfordoutdoor.org/trails/thermal-belt-rail-trail 
The HUGE advantage here is that fact that it's not attached to a major city the size of Greenville, SC ... yet ... for most of us riding with the Hurricane Coasters and @DonChristie , as well as the Upstate of SC, and some of us N.GA CABE'rs .... it is still within the driving-range of all of us. I've been told that it is relatively level, well paved (fresh!), and it goes thru a couple of very small towns that have eateries, watering holes, etc. 
I'd like to coordinate with Don Christie and the Hurricane Coasters, as well as Shawn @Freqman1 , and Chuck @Sprockets to get together there in the near future .... and of course make sure anyone up in the Greenville area "UPSTATE" could join up as well as Asheville NC !!
This trail is about 1 hr west of Charlotte, 1 hr NNE of Greenville, and 1 hr SE of Asheville.
Maybe later on in SEPT we give this one a spin!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 11, 2019)

Sounds great! Lets find a centralized trail where everyone can ride! I am not familiar with those trails you mentioned, Dave. Im down like a clown, Charlie Brown! By then, I should have a new job!!! Lets talk Dave!


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 12, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> There has definitely been some consideration to meet on the Swamp Rabbit, and it IS an awesome trail ... but the popularity of that trail and its heavy usage might be an issue. When you get a dozen or so of us on our vintage bikes with extra wide cruiser bars and a nice slow-cruise speed on a heavy-use trail there is always a safety concern.
> It might require an 8am start time on that trail, to help avoid the crowds ...
> Another GREAT TRAIL (in this region) that I have heard of that is getting an EXCELLENT rating is the "Thermal Belt Rail Trail" in Rutherfordton, NC !
> http://www.rutherfordoutdoor.org/trails/thermal-belt-rail-trail
> ...



Sounds good to me.


----------

